

What to do with every product idea you'll ever have - atroyn
https://medium.com/@atroyn/how-to-start-small-efe1bf831aaf

======
chintan39
First things first, register the domain name. :)

~~~
atroyn
There ought to be a secondary 'unused domains' market. I'll put that one up on
my ideas board next week :)

